# [SOLVED] CPU Cooling?



## Thejtgauvin (Dec 22, 2013)

So, I've had my gaming PC for about 3 months now, and I've been thinking about overclocking my CPU. Right now, I just have my stock CPU heatsink that came with my i7 3770k Ivy Bridge, and has been running at a solid 50-55 degrees celsius. I know this is okay, but I want to pick up an aftermarket CPU fan for when I overclock. Do you have any recommendations? I want a fan that I could just lock in place easily like the CPU fan I have now. Noise isn't a big concern, I'm mostly looking for performance. Also, I'm not looking for any water cooling solutions, so stick to fans in the recommendations. Also, my CPU is running currently at 3.5 GHz, how high should I clock it to?? Thanks!!

Specs: 
CPU- Ivy Bridge Intel Core i7-3770K at 3.5 GHz
HDD- Seagate Barracuda 2TB 
PSU- Antech PSU 900w Gamer Edition
Case- NZXT Phantom ATX
CD DRIVE- Black Pioneer 12x SATA Internal
RAM- 8 GB Patriot Signature DDR3 4GB (2)
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z77-DS3H
GPU: EVGA Geforce GTX 670 FTW
Monitor: ASUS VS Series 23 in.
OS: Windows 7
CPU Fan: Stock CPU Fan
Mouse: Razer Taipan 2013
Keyboard: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013
Mousepad: Steel Series QCK Mousepad
Headset: Razer Carcharius 
Voiceover Mic: Blue Yeti


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU Cooling?*

First, what do you hope to accomplish OC'ing a 3.5GHz Q-Core CPU?
The only performance benefit will be in benchmarks and warranties are void.
That said, Coolermaster & Noctua are popular aftermarket heatsink/fans.
There is no set OC speed as each individual build will react differently when OC'd. 
It has to be done minimal increases at a time and tested for stability after each increase.
See the stickies at the top of this thread for guidance.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Cooling?*

I use a noctua nh-d14 its a great cooler, got my i2500k to 4.5 with nor much heat increase.


----------



## Thejtgauvin (Dec 22, 2013)

greenbrucelee said:


> I use a noctua nh-d14 its a great cooler, got my i2500k to 4.5 with nor much heat increase.


Thanks I'll get that!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: CPU Cooling?*

There's little to nothing when it comes to gaming that would be noticeably affected by overclocking an i7-3770k. Overclocking is always fun but keep it safe, because you're not going to be gaining anything important. I overclock my 2500k by 1Ghz 24/7 and on the occasion I restore default settings I can't notice the difference. I'm sure things are a little smoother sometimes but with the i5/i7 processors it's really just for bragging rights and fun.


----------

